# BYND - Beyond Meat Inc. (NASDAQ)



## Value Collector (3 May 2019)

Beyond Meat has listed on the NYSE.

Beyond produces plant based meat alternatives that look, feel and taste like real beef burgers, sausages and chicken products.

Their sales have been growing rapidly in recent years, and they are spreading around the globe.

Even large chains like Burger King in the USA have begun serving their burger patties on new “vegan whoppers”.


----------



## Value Collector (3 May 2019)

I have personally eaten their burgers quite a few times.

Grill’d is now serving the beyond burger, I had one 2 nights ago, and it was great.


----------



## Value Collector (3 May 2019)




----------



## Value Collector (4 May 2019)

I just bought some shares in the company, just a token investment of $500 USD, 7 shares in total @$69.83.

At least now I will feel even better when I eat burgers, hahaha.

I haven’t done nearly enough research to commit a proper amount, but I thought since I like the products, and feel strongly that this is a major growth business, in was worth atleast a token investment while I do further research and wait for the USD/AUD exchange rate to improve so that I can get more USD’s into my account.


----------



## Ann (6 May 2019)

Beyond Meats has received venture funding from Kleiner Perkins Caufield & Byers (major silicon valley venture capitalists), Obvious Corporation(owned by Twitter), Bill Gates, Biz Stone(co-founded Twitter), the Humane Society and Tyson Foods(The world's second largest processor and marketer of chicken, beef, and pork after JBS S.A. and annually exports the largest percentage of beef out of the United States.)







*Beyond Meat CEO reveals his plan to convince meat eaters to eat vegan substitutes following the company's explosive IPO*


----------



## Knobby22 (6 May 2019)

That CEO is getting a lot of sun damage.
Silly little baseball cap is not doing much. Needs an Akubra or similar.


----------



## Ann (7 May 2019)

Sounds like an early backer is planning on going into competition with BM....

*Tyson Readies Alternative-Meat Debut After Exiting Beyond*
_
By the end of the year, Tyson Foods Inc.’s new alternative-meat product could already be a major player in the U.S., perhaps giving the likes of the Beyond Burger and the Impossible Burger a run for their money.

Tyson is preparing to introduce meatless protein products on a limited basis around the middle of the year and on a much larger scale soon after that, Chief Executive Officer Noel White told analysts on an earnings call Monday. More..._


----------



## Ann (9 May 2019)

*Beyond Meat’s Valuation Is ‘Absurd,’ Says Stock’s First Short*
_
Now that Beyond Meat Inc. has soared about 225 percent since going public last week -- and saw the strongest first day of trading for an IPO since the 2008 financial crisis -- the first skeptics on Wall Street are coming out with guns blazing.

The valuation has become "absurd" and the stock should pull back soon, according to Atlanta-based Harrington Alpha Fund founder Bruce Cox. His newly launched long/short fund initiated a short position in the stock on Wednesday, the first fund manager to go on record as questioning Beyond Meat’s runup. More..._

*Burger Joints Cash In on Faux-Meat Mania as Shares Surge*

_It may be a bit early in the trend, but faux meat may be the next fintech, or even marijuana. Especially if it comes smothered in Havarti cheese, beer onions, waffle sweet potato fries and smoked ketchup.

Hooters operator Chanticleer Holdings Inc., which also owns and runs restaurants under the American Burger Company, BGR – Burgers Grilled Right, Little Big Burger and Just Fresh brands, announced a partnership with Beyond Meat Inc. Wednesday, and said 50 plus individual store locations would start designing and offering their own unique burgers. More..._


----------



## Ann (9 May 2019)

For anyone wondering what is in it....

*The Beyond Burger:* pea protein isolate, expeller-pressed canola oil, refined coconut oil, water, yeast extract, maltodextrin, natural flavors, gum arabic, sunflower oil, salt, succinic acid, acetic acid, non-GMO modified food starch, cellulose from bamboo, methylcellulose, potato starch, beet juice extract (for color), ascorbic acid (to maintain color), annatto extract (for color), citrus fruit extract (to maintain quality), vegetable glycerin.


----------



## Ann (25 May 2019)

Eventually I will put a chart up for BYND but it is still too young to give much information....

*Beyond Meat Faces Key Test as Wall Street Reviews Its Hot IPO*

_Beyond Meat Inc. is set to get its first real stress test as sell-side analysts prepare to issue their initial takes._

_The maker of vegan beef and sausage products is likely to see a flurry of initiations as research restrictions on underwriting banks expire next week. Goldman Sachs, Bank of America Merrill Lynch, Credit Suisse, Jefferies and JPMorgan are among the firms that led the El Segundo, California-based company’s initial public offering, and may kick off coverage on May 28._

_Investors are waiting to find out if analysts will predict still greater returns for the hot IPO, which has already more than tripled since going public on May 1. Its rapid growth has also attracted bearish bets, with short interest soaring to 51% of free float, as of Friday, according to financial analytics firm S3 Partners. The stock is now among the top 10 most-shorted U.S. companies, the firm’s head of research Ihor Dusaniwsky said in an email. More..._


----------



## Ann (5 June 2019)

This will upset the short-sellers in the US, I had read it was one of the most shorted stocks recently....

*Beyond Meat’s stock pops on report that meatless companies are struggling to meet demand*

Shares of meat alternative company Beyond Meat closed up more than 7% on Tuesday, after the Wall Street Journal reported that plant-based burger companies are struggling to meet surging demand.

Due to limited production capacity, the two leading purveyors of meat-alternatives, Beyond Meat and Impossible Foods, have been unable to meet the high frequency of orders from restaurants adding meatless products to their menus. More...


----------



## Ann (6 June 2019)

The chart is getting closer, it is still just a touch too young IMO.

*Beyond Meat's home in the meat aisle sparks food fight*

_NEW YORK (Reuters) - In a bid to directly compete with ground beef and pork sausage, Beyond Meat Inc bills itself the world’s first plant-based burger sold in the meat case of U.S. grocery stores.

But interviews with nine U.S. grocery chains show that retailers are still figuring out Beyond Meat’s best fit in their shopping aisles - and it may be closer to the vegan section than the refrigerated meat department so desired by Beyond Meat. 

The stakes are high in the battle over supermarket real estate, as upstart Beyond Meat seeks to quickly carve out its place in the meat section in the face of pushback from meat producers before more plant-based rivals from Impossible Foods and Nestle SA hit the market.More..._


----------



## Ann (9 June 2019)

I think it is about time to put a chart up, there is a bit of action happening. It appears BYND is the most shorted stock on the market at the moment. I am letting my imagination tell me stories of traders in shorts lying in wait for the 'wild eyed troobleever' vegans to start bailing out at any cost. I am thinking it might be the first stock some young vegans have ever owned and will be highly susceptible to blind panic as they see their 'statement of support' being flushed down the loo! 

The RSI has spiked into overbought.






*Beyond Meat Short-Sellers Take a $155 Million Beating in Rally*

Beyond Meat Inc. short sellers are sitting out the celebration over the faux meat maker’s first earnings report as a public company, which sent its shares up as much as 36%.

“Shorts are down $155m mark-to-market on today’s move,” Ihor Dusaniwsky, head of research for financial analytics firm S3 Partners told Bloomberg News in a message. “Today’s move brings year-to-date losses in the name to $321m or 72%.”

Almost 5.9 million shares of Beyond Meat are held by short sellers, or 51.3% of the float, representing $583 million, according to the S3 data. More...


----------



## willy1111 (9 June 2019)

Value Collector said:


> I just bought some shares in the company, just a token investment of $500 USD, 7 shares in total @$69.83.
> 
> At least now I will feel even better when I eat burgers, hahaha.
> 
> I haven’t done nearly enough research to commit a proper amount, but I thought since I like the products, and feel strongly that this is a major growth business, in was worth atleast a token investment while I do further research and wait for the USD/AUD exchange rate to improve so that I can get more USD’s into my account.




Share price now over $140...100% gain in a couple of months...bet you now wish there was a few more zero's on the end of the amount you invested


----------



## Value Collector (9 June 2019)

willy1111 said:


> Share price now over $140...100% gain in a couple of months...bet you now wish there was a few more zero's on the end of the amount you invested




Hahaha, yeah, but I still have no idea how to value this company, so this is pure speculation for me, let’s chalk this one up to luck, I don’t think I would have had he confidence to be adding zeros.


----------



## Value Collector (11 June 2019)

willy1111 said:


> Share price now over $140...100% gain in a couple of months...bet you now wish there was a few more zero's on the end of the amount you invested




$168 a share now, this is getting crazy, even though my token holding was bought for the entertainment value and as a talking point, I may have to sell it.

As I said I have no idea what the company will be worth long term, but surely this is pushing it.

It now has a higher market cap than one of the Usa’s Largest chicken producers.

But it leads me to think, is the future meat patties global brands? 

Is it possible that fast food joints might find consumers demanding certain brand patties just as they demand certain brands of soft drink?

It’s almost impossible for branded meat based patties to exist, but it could be possible for a company like beyond to become dominant in the meatless patty market.


----------



## Ann (11 June 2019)

Value Collector said:


> $168 a share now, this is getting crazy, even though my token holding was bought for the entertainment value and as a talking point, I may have to sell it.




Aww why sell it VC, as you say you bought it for entertainment value. It may eventually only be curiosity value but at least you can say you were there at the start and have remained staunch, that must go down well with any vegans you know! 



Value Collector said:


> Is it possible that fast food joints might find consumers demanding certain brand patties just as they demand certain brands of soft drink?
> It’s almost impossible for branded meat based patties to exist, but it could be possible for a company like beyond to become dominant in the meatless patty market.




You make a really interesting point here, yes I think that is quite possible, I bought one to try from Grill'd and it has a really specific and almost addictive flavour about it. It is certainly not something you could toss up in a home kitchen, there would be too many invisible and unrecorded enzymes and processes involved in the manufacture of this thing. The Coca Cola of feau meat patties. Even a meat eater would be happy to substitute this for a meat patty, so it could have a wide appeal. It is a touch too much like soylent green for my tastes but I would have no doubt most people would find it 'tasty and nutritious' if asked!

Who knows, long term you may be on a winner with this stock! 

Beyond Meat is going to become a massive slaughterhouse any time soon!

*Beyond Meat Surges 87% in Two Days*
_......The rally has come as a rude shock to bearish investors in the stock. About 51% of Beyond Meat’s free float is held short, with a notional value at $813 million, according to financial analytics firm S3 Partners.....more.._


----------



## Ann (13 June 2019)

I am wondering if these downgrades are going to push BYND off its perch? The little boys in shorts must be getting a bit twitchy by now! 

*Beyond Meat Last Bullish Analyst Capitulates After 400% Gain*
_
Beyond Meat Inc. shares are no longer worth buying, according to Wall Street.

The faux meat-maker was downgraded to market perform from outperform at Sanford C. Bernstein & Co. Inc., losing its last bullish analyst rating after a stratospheric gain of just over 400% since the company listed last month. Beyond Meat shares were down 2.9% at 4:14 a.m. in New York trading before U.S exchanges open. More..._


----------



## Ann (19 June 2019)

I will declare my bias, I don't like little boys in shorts. The thought that they may be grabbed by the collar and slammed against the wall just sends shivers of delight down my back! 

*Beyond Meat Shorts May Be Close to Tipping Point as Losses Mount*

Beyond Meat Inc. bears are battered, but they haven’t given up -- yet.

Short sellers have managed to dodge a short squeeze despite the stock’s 35% advance in the past five trading days, according to S3 Analytics. But expectations for borrow rates to resume rising could mean a capitulation is near.

“Many short sellers are getting closer to the tipping point of closing out their positions due to expensive stock borrow rates, stock loan recalls and massive mark-to-market losses,” said Ihor Dusaniwsky, managing director of predictive analytics for S3. More...


----------



## Value Collector (19 June 2019)

Ann said:


> I will declare my bias, I don't like little boys in shorts. The thought that they may be grabbed by the collar and slammed against the wall just sends shivers of delight down my back!
> 
> *Beyond Meat Shorts May Be Close to Tipping Point as Losses Mount*
> 
> ...




I decided to put a “good till cancelled” order in to sell my token 7 shares for $200.

Who knows if it will get there, but I thought if it hits that level I will end my “curiosity” investment and roll it into my Berkshire holding.

In other news, I had a beyond bbq sauce cheese burger yesterday, it was great. (Vegan cheese ofcourse)

Ps. Don’t worry Ann, breakfast and dinner were more healthy, hahaha.


----------



## Ann (26 June 2019)

Value Collector said:


> View attachment 95575
> 
> 
> I decided to put a “good till cancelled” order in to sell my token 7 shares for $200.
> ...





Who's a clever boy then?!


----------



## Value Collector (27 June 2019)

Ann said:


> Who's a clever boy then?!




Hahaha, Maybe lucky is the more fitting word in this situation.

It ticked over $200 just long enough to process my sell order, I used the proceeds to buy some Berkshire Hathaway.


----------



## peter2 (27 July 2019)

Since listing, demand for this stock has been amazing. Earnings coming up soon will be very interesting.


----------

